# من ستكون انت!!!!!!



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*ده طريق الناس اللى ماشيه وحمله صليبها





كلهم شيلين نفس الحمل 
والحمل واحد
معادا واحد تعب تعالو نشوفه




وسالته مالك رد وقال




انا تعبت يارب والحمل تقيل انا هقطع حته من الصليب عشان اقدر اشيله




وبسرعه وقف عشان يقطع حته من اخر الصليب 




وفعلا قطعها وشال صليبه ومشى
فرحان بيغنى




وزى ما شيفين هو الوحيد اللى حمله اقل والباقى شايلين حمل كبير
ومع ذلك تعالوا شوفوا عمل ايه




وقف تانى قاله يارب الحمل تقيل 
من فضلك هشيل حته صغيره كمان 
عشان اقدر اشيله كويس




و وقف تانى يقطع حته من صليبه
بدون تفكير عشان يقدر يشيل صليبه





وشال صليبه ومشى فى طريقه وطبعا صليبه بقى اخف حمل كمان عن الاول
بس ياترى دى اراده الله 
ياترى مجرد ما تقوله يارب تعبت تعمل اللى انت عاوزه





طبعا ماشى سعيد بيغنى مهو الوحيد المتهنى




وفى طريقه قابل ضيقه وكرب وقف يسال ياترى ايه الحل




اصحابه كلهم عدوا وهو واقف محتار
حاول يعمل زيهم 




وطبعا منفعش يعدى مهو صليبه قصر 
مهو نفذ ارادته من غير ميشوف ارادة الله




وقعد يبكى وحيد ومعرفش يكمل طريقه
اصله ابتدى غلط مع انه كان حامل صليبه
بس مش كل اللى بيحمل صليبه بينفذ ارادة الله
من ستكون فيهم
هل هتنادى وتقول يارب وتنفذ اللى انت عايزه 
ولا هتقوله لتكن ارادتك 
الاختيار لك فمن تكون*​


----------



## faris sd4l (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من ستكون انت!!!!!!*

*موضوع روعة اختي يارا*
*ربنا يباركك و بستنى المزيد من مواضيعك الشيقة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي فارس لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من ستكون انت!!!!!!*

هل هتنادى وتقول يارب وتنفذ اللى انت عايزه 
ولا هتقوله لتكن ارادتك 
الاختيار لك فمن تكون
لتكن ارادتك يا رب ........أميييييين .
ميرررسى يا يارا على المووضوع الجميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يادونا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة بجد
نوووووووووووورتى الموضوع ياعمري​_


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2008)

موضوع رائع حبيبتى يارا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من ستكون انت!!!!!!*

*انا وصلنى الايميل دة من قبل مرة وكنت مبسوط بفكرتة اوى *
*شكرا لأنك خليتينى اشوفة من تانى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## abn yso3 (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من ستكون انت!!!!!!*

*مرسى ليكى ولموضوعك الشيق
فكرنى بمقطع من ترنيه بيقول 

انا سلمتك كل حياتى          +++         وبقول ديما تبقى مشيئتك
اصل انا حتى بقلبى الخاطى     +++                جربت حنانك وعرفتك
*​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: من ستكون انت!!!!!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *انا وصلنى الايميل دة من قبل مرة وكنت مبسوط بفكرتة اوى *
> *شكرا لأنك خليتينى اشوفة من تانى *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



_ميرسي جوجو لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: من ستكون انت!!!!!!*



abn Yso3 قال:


> *مرسى ليكى ولموضوعك الشيق
> فكرنى بمقطع من ترنيه بيقول
> 
> انا سلمتك كل حياتى          +++         وبقول ديما تبقى مشيئتك
> ...



_ميرسي لردك ومشاركتك الرائعة نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## Bent el Massih (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من ستكون انت!!!!!!*

*موضوع رائع أختي
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## fns (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من ستكون انت!!!!!!*

موضوع اكثر من رائع
وفكرة جميلة..ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## BITAR (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من ستكون انت!!!!!!*

*موضوع جميل ومجهود جميل يا y_a_r_a*​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة ياأستاذ بيتر​_


----------



## sosana (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من ستكون انت!!!!!!*

موضوع حلو اوووي يا يارا


----------



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي حبيبتي سوسنا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نووووورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من ستكون انت!!!!!!*

*يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمنى يارب واشفنى فان عظامى قد اضطربت ونفسى قد انزعجد جدا
بجد انتى بنت مفيش تانى بعدك موضيعك كلها جميلا لدرجة انى بدخل المنتدى عشان استفيد من مواضيعك لانى بحس فيها لذة للكلام مع المسيح 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (27 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياالحانوتى لمرورك ومشاركتك وردك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​_


----------

